# Casting Halloween/Gothic Bride for new CW show!



## Lisy5757 (Apr 3, 2009)

The CW is currently casting engaged couples wanting to lose weight before their BIG DAY!

The CW along with the creator and producers of “THE BIGGEST LOSER” have come together to give one lucky couple their DREAM WEDDING. With help from our fitness experts, couples will compete in weekly challenges to shed those extra pounds. We are looking for OUTGOING, COMPETITIVE couples that want to lose between 30 to 60 lbs each. If you and your fiancé are up for the challenge and want to win your dream wedding, now’s your chance.

AUDITIONS MARCH 2010 IN LOS ANGELES & HOUSTON

CONTACT ME ASAP!


----------

